# Beached Dolphin Rescue Sharkathon 2015



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

My dad and I were doing some recon fishing down Padre Island National Seashore the week of Sharkathon. Wednesday afternoon a pod of dolphins decided to stay in front of our camp a few hundred yards off the beach. It looked like they were playing since we noticed a few doing flips. They would not leave our area.

There was not another camp around for at least 20 miles. Thursday morning I woke up before sunrise and noticed a beached dolphin about 30 yards north of our camp. I assumed the worst as red tide was in full force (notice us coughing). As I got to her I put my hand on her side and at that moment saw her eye look at me and blink!

She was still alive! We got her in the water and after a few tries she swam off! Not sure why she was beached but glad we found her. Makes me think if her pod stayed in front of us for a reason the day before.

It feels cool to release sharks but this felt way different. What an awesome feeling to see her swim away after walking up on her completely out of the water for who knows how long.

I did spot her maybe an hour later a few hundred yards out. Hopefully she made it out ok.

Excuse my dad, he gets excited easy. lol


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice job by you and your Dad Joe. I will now call you the "Dolphin Whisperer". Your dad is a great guy. Keep up the great stuff.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I had a near identical experience about 8 years ago at PINS. I caught all kinds of grief on this forum for not calling the dolphin rescue folks. Our dolphin wsshed up again about 10 miles south of where we released her. Very cool experience that not many people get to enjoy. Congrats


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Good job! She looked happy to swim off.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you both for trying to save that baby! Good job and great video. Please thank your Dad for his efforts.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jc said:


> I had a near identical experience about 8 years ago at PINS. I caught all kinds of grief on this forum for not calling the dolphin rescue folks. Our dolphin washed up again about 10 miles south of where we released her. Very cool experience that not many people get to enjoy. Congrats


Hard to make a phone call when you don't have cell service. Must have been a good feeling either way. After you get the dolphin back in the water there isn't much else you can do. Sad to hear she washed up.

Oscar says he saw one washed up in the mid 30s on Friday. She was released around the 45 Thursday morning. And she was no baby, she was a mature adult. I'm guessing around 7ft. I want to say I saw her heading south about an hour after we released her. Hopefully the one Oscar saw wasn't the same one. hwell:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool vid. I don't know why they beach themselves, they are supposed to be intelligent, but than again so are humans and we do stupid stuff as well. I have helped a few back in the water over the years. One of them was close to San Louis pass and we took it out 5 or 6 times and every time it swam right back on the beach. We finally gave up and left when some people stopped and told us they were going to have us arrested for "harassing" the dolphin. We tried to explain that we were trying to save it's life, but they didn't care so we left before the cops showed up. Come to find out it actually is illegal to feed or have any contact with dolphins of whales, but I doubt any jury would convict someone for trying to help a beached dolphin.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> Cool vid. I don't know why they beach themselves, they are supposed to be intelligent, but than again so are humans and we do stupid stuff as well. I have helped a few back in the water over the years. One of them was close to San Louis pass and we took it out 5 or 6 times and every time it swam right back on the beach. We finally gave up and left when some people stopped and told us they were going to have us arrested for "harassing" the dolphin. We tried to explain that we were trying to save it's life, but they didn't care so we left before the cops showed up. Come to find out it actually is illegal to feed or have any contact with dolphins of whales, but I doubt any jury would convict someone for trying to help a beached dolphin.


Yes, a mammal with a large brain strikes me as different than a shark too; you tried *jagarcia10* and green for that. 
I quoted *sharkchum* because I agree with him; there is no way I could fault someone for trying to save one. I wonder if it is possible that when they get sick or weak they beach themselves in an attempt to rest and not drown?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I think they beach themselves to find a peaceful place to die


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> I think they beach themselves to find a peaceful place to die


Wouldn't be surprised if they're sick if there are sharks circling them, perhaps beaching seems like a better way to go than being eaten alive.

Thx for the vid ja.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Best to not push them back out, call Texas Marine Mammal Stranding Network at 1-800-9-MAMMAL.

They usually beach for a reason, sick, injured, etc... most all that are just pushed back out wash back up. If the stranding network can get to them before they die they will try to rehabilitate them then release them healthy.

Save there number in your phone, call if you see a live one or a dead one. They also take samples from dead ones. Here is a link to there web site for any other info.

http://www.tmmsn.org/


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

For those that don't know, There is no service on most of P.I.N.S.


----------

